# TIPP: DH & FR im Val Argentina, Ligurien



## dave (30. September 2003)

Hi, 

ich muss das einfach mal loswerden, weil's so genial war! 

Zusamment mit  lorenzp und evil war ich vor kurzem für zwei Tage Freeriden im Val Argentia in Ligurien. Wer ohnehin mal in der Nähe Urlaub macht, gute Trails liebt und vor allem auch gerne bergab fährt, sollte ruhig einmal einen Abstecher dorthin machen und den Service von Argentina Bike in Anspruch nehmen. Ein Tag Shutteln kostet 35  inklusive Guide, der einem pro Tag ca. 5, 6 Abfahrten zeigt. Zwei Tage mit Übernachtung (HP) machen 110 . 
Die Singles werden alle von Argentina Bike instandgehalten (letztes Jahr waren es 100 km Trails) ... und es gibt keine Wanderer weit und breit! 
Nicolas Vouilloz war übrigens auch schon da. Also, ich sag Euch, so viel Spass wie an den zwei Tagen hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr. Und das obwohl ich einen Tag lang nur mit meinem Hardtail unterwegs war. Ich fand's sogar besser als meinen Besuch in Leogang, da es einfach auch viel abwechslungsreicher ist als im Bikepark. 

Die Homepage ist leider nicht gerade sehr informativ. Mehr Infos erhaltet ihr per Mail über [email protected].
OK, des war's


----------



## verzascat (9. Juni 2010)

Es ist schon erstaunlich. Während sich in Finale Ligure mittlerweile die Biker drängen, kennt kaum jemand im deutschsprachigen Raum das Valle Argentina. 
Klar, für einen Urlaub mit Familie und Biken ist das nur eine Autostunde westlich von Finale gelegene Valle Argentina nicht so toll geeignet. Wer aber vorwiegend biken möchte und am Abend sowieso lieber die Dorfkneipe im einsamen, ursprünglichen Gebirgstal geht als auf dem Strip in Finale Marina zu flanieren, der ist hier perfekt aufgehoben. 

Der Charakter der Trails ist ebenfalls völlig anders als in Finale: Ausschliesslich aus- und umgebaute alte Waldwege. Meist eher steinig, öfter auch mit Einzelstellen jenseits von S2. In den schwereren Abfahrten  meist auch mit höheren drops. Und vor allem - ziemlich lange Abfahrten; die üblicherweise vom Shuttle angefahrenen Trails bieten zwischen 900 und 1200 hm Abfahrtsspass. 

Einen guten Eindruck von der Gegend und den Trails gibt die Videoserie "[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0roLyjtWnL8&feature=related"]YouTube- Molini or Bust - Intro[/nomedia]". Wie immer sind die Trails viel steiler als sie auf den Videos erscheinen. 

Shuttleanbieter gibt es im Valle Argentina mittlerweile zwei: 
- Rivierabike, das Unternehmen von Adrian ("Ady"), der hier schon seit einigen Jahren am Werk ist und die Trails pflegt und ausbaut. Professionelles Guiding auch nur für einen Tag.  Kontakt mit Ady oder dem "Chefguide Ray" über die Website oder vor Ort jeden Abend um ca. 19:00 Uhr in Molini di Triora in der Dorfbar "Gallo Nero". 
- Molinifreeride. Mark, ebenfalls Engländer, lebt schon seit einigen Jahren hier im Tal und bietet mit seinem Van und Trailer Shuttling meist ohne Guide an. Wenn Ihr eine Gruppe seid, oder bei Rivierabike keinen Platz kriegt, einfach auf dem Sportplatz unterhalb der Tankstelle in Molini vorbeischauen. Da treibt sich Mark meist rum. 

Übernachten kann man hier im Tal z.B. im eher einfachen Albergo
Santo Spirito in Molini oder auf Vermittlung von den Shuttleanbietern in diversen FeWos. Weiter unten im Tal in Badalucco gibt es dann auch einige sehr komfortable Unterkünfte wie z.B. das Le macine del confluente.  

Weitere Infos findet Ihr auch in dem Artikel zum Gebiet auf ride-on.info. 

Fahrt mal hin - es lohnt sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicmen (1. August 2010)

bin heute in molini gewesen und kann euch nur zustimmen, absolut geniale trails, super schöne gegend mit eher alpinem charakter.
bin mit marc geshuttelt und der erklärt euch die abfahrten braucht also nicht mal einen guide! bin super allein zurecht gekommen. 
absolut genialer spot, lohnt sich!!!


----------



## Anselm_X (3. August 2010)

Im aktuellen Pedaliero ist übrigens ein Bericht über das Val Argentina.
Wen es interessiert guckt hier:
http://pedaliero.de/2010/07/22/jetzt-downloaden-pedaliero-nummer-24-ausprobiert-spezial-2010/

Grüße, Anselmo


----------



## MATTESM (15. August 2010)

und nicht nur freeride... 
das ganze gebiet ist ein allmountaintraum. zwischen 0m und 2.300m über dem meer. molini ist hier im hinterland ein idealer stützpunkt. und Ady (adrian) von rivierabike baut und pflegt und findet immer wieder neue trails. bis ende des jahres soll eine gute verbindung in richtung val prino / dolcedo soweit freigelegt sein, dass auch hier weitere trailgebiete direkt zugänglich werden. das guiding ist absolut professionell, v.a. aber sind Ady, Joe und Ray wirklich mit einer motivation bei der sache, "Ihr" gebiet anderen vorzustellen. das schönste aber: man trifft oft einen ganzen tag lang keinen menschen. freiheit pur... 
..m..


----------

